

Input, a customizable font family (sans, serif, mono) for code - DanielStraight
http://input.fontbureau.com/preview/

======
facorreia
Explanation and some very interesting thoughts here:
[http://input.fontbureau.com/info/](http://input.fontbureau.com/info/)

~~~
geedew
I almost complained about having non-monospaced fonts as a default on the
linked page for 'coding', until I started reading this page where they explain
the reasons. Still, mono-spaced is much easier for an IDE to interpret and my
brain thinks me like it more.

------
tel
Proportionally spaced fonts are nice on the eyes. I've been using Input for
the last few days and it makes code much more pleasurable to read... Mostly.

But I found that I rely on intra line alignment _often_ and proportional fonts
cannot deliver that. The end result is so ugly as to completely overwhelm the
advantages.

I ended up returning to M+.

~~~
jameshart
Elastic Tabstops[1] are the solution, but support is too patchy, and getting a
team to agree on tabs vs spaces for line indents is hard enough, without then
getting them to all follow elastic tab practices for laying out aligned
content.

[1]
[http://nickgravgaard.com/elastictabstops/](http://nickgravgaard.com/elastictabstops/)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8128075)

~~~
DanielStraight
I even did an HN search, but I didn't think to look for "fonts" instead of
"font".

Strangely, it seems the HN search will exact match on the initial search and
then prefix match after that. Compare URLs:

    
    
      Initial search
      https://hn.algolia.com/?q=input%20font#!/story/forever/0/input%20font
    
      Add an 's' then remove it
      https://hn.algolia.com/?q=input%20font#!/story/forever/prefix/0/input%20font
    

Same search term shows in the box, but the results are different.

I've submitted an issue on GitHub to address this:
[https://github.com/algolia/hn-
search/issues/41](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search/issues/41)

~~~
dang
We're working on a more sophisticated dupe detector that will do this kind of
matching automatically, so hopefully the days of tracking all this down
manually (for both our sakes!) are numbered.

------
markbnj
On first glance it seems out of proportion to me; too tall and too narrow.

------
swah
This is probably Retina only. Doesn't look good on my regular joe pc.

~~~
smrtinsert
Yeah it looked ok to me. Looks like it was designed for python. On my clojure
files the parens/brackets get lost. Granted editors mostly make parens easy
but i still have to be able to scan for them.

------
izacus
I love how there's no Java option in the preview screen.

